# Mixing canned dog food with dry dog food



## zyclonenuz (Feb 25, 2007)

How many of you guys do it and how often you do it ? for me I mix dry with canned if ever my dog have no appetite like mixing 2 teaspoon of canned food on dry food just to add flavor..


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I do it twice a day. The main part is dry and I top it with raw or canned the raw or canned is less than 1/4 of the feeding but it gets her started and then she eats the kibbles. She will not eat just the kibbles.


----------



## zyclonenuz (Feb 25, 2007)

squirt1968 said:


> I do it twice a day. The main part is dry and I top it with raw or canned the raw or canned is less than 1/4 of the feeding but it gets her started and then she eats the kibbles. She will not eat just the kibbles.


Well we never had that kind of problem except with my mom's cocker spaniel ever since she arrived in our house she is a very picky eater. But with my Husky and Dachshund lol with or with out canned food they gulp it down in a matter of a few minutes. Thats why me and my sister calls them Vacuum cleaners  but when one of the foods have a canned food and the others don't well they will go on a hunger strike and wont eat unless they have a couple of sprinkle of canned food to.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 29, 2007)

Canidae suggests a mix of canned and dry food as being optimum for good digestive health. I use one half can with one cup of kibble (Platinum formula for both) for my 10 year old Golden Retriever morning and evening. And since she is a fussy eater, I add a thin slice of Natural Balance sausage broken up and sprinkled over the surface. (the latter makes the difference between her jumping enthusiastically into her bowl, or standing in front of her feeding station, looking at her food then at me, then at her food, etc.)

Geezer


----------



## DBZ (Apr 21, 2007)

I'd like to see some more input on this. I read on another thread wet and dry food should be fed separately at least 5 hrs. appart as they digest at different rates.

I'd never heard or thought about this before and have mixed the two on occasions without noticing any ill effects.

Anybody else heard of such?

Thanks,

DBZ


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont mix the 2. I feed wet in the morning and dry at night.


----------



## vagnik (Jan 19, 2007)

I also feed mixed 4/5dry and 1/5wet dog food.
The main reason is that he won't eat unless the kibbles are mixed with wet food or yogurt. So I add the less amount of wet that I found effective.
I use for dry food Canidae, Solid Gold and Natural Balance. I have found out that the only food that he will eat without mixing is NB. So I think that this is the tastier for him (of course I rotate all the three food by time).


----------



## suzukigirl (Apr 9, 2007)

At first when burger got home, he was a tad shy. I spread a VERY VERY VERY thin layer on top of his dry food. Just so it would smell good and he would start eating. Each day I would reduce untill he does need it anymore.

Burger is a very small dog so I have to break his treats into little pieces. I usually get crumbs and put them in his dog bowl


----------



## zyclonenuz (Feb 25, 2007)

DBZ said:


> I'd like to see some more input on this. I read on another thread wet and dry food should be fed separately at least 5 hrs. appart as they digest at different rates.
> 
> I'd never heard or thought about this before and have mixed the two on occasions without noticing any ill effects.
> 
> ...


err our 5 dogs (2 Dachshunds, 1 Cocker Spaniel and 2 Husky)never got sick or had any ill effects I've been mixing wet and dry food since our first two dogs arrived (the 2 Dachshunds) and they all started when they are 8-12 weeks old


----------



## h2odog (Oct 11, 2006)

I mix about 5 to 6 oz of canned Evanger's 100% chicken or Nature's Logic chicken with a cup of Orijen dry twice a day for my almost 2 year 40 lb dog. She loves the mix and eats it enthusiastically.


----------

